# Anyone here used or have K2s Ryker?



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I put 5 days in on my K2 Rykers this month. I came from some entry level Forum Scouts.

The first 2 days using them, I got a pressure point in the left boot. It was very close to the the of the boot to the right of my shin. I can only assume that this was a result of the liners slowly breaking in. I went about my first few days riding with the tops/boa cables fairly loose, though.

By the end of the trip I was tightening the boot normally and did not have problems with pressure points.

The lower part of the boot does a much better job of sheltering my feet from being squeezed by my bindings than my last pair. I got mine with a tad more room in the toe area than most fitters recommend because my feet really do need the room to swell once the blood starts flowing.

BOA is nice for tightening/loosening, but you have to be careful about the hooks for the pant gaiters(?) getting stuck on the boa cables.

I chose the Rykers over the Ride Hy-Phy. Both fit my foot very comfortably, so I went with price as the deciding factor.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

I use a single boa setup and I have no complaints :thumbsup:


----------



## quicklx (Oct 5, 2011)

Everyones foot shape is different. Your best bet is to go and try them on and not for just a couple minutes. Leave them on for at least 20 minutes. I tried on several BOA system boots and they ALL hurt my feet. This is because I have wide feet, thin ankles, and larger calves. By the time they are tight enough in the ankle, they are killing me everywhere else. This is why i went with a tradition lacing system allowing me to have them looser or tighter in several different locations. Its a personal preference thing. But you need to try them on.


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

I like my Rykers. I havent had any issues with them. I do not get any heel lift and they support my ankles pretty well. I find them comfortable and light. I like the BOA system but be carful that you dont make them too tight. I did that and my foot started to feel numb. Once I loosened them up, that feeling went away.


----------

